# Where can i find the XP3 tubing? now that i wont be hooking up xp3 to overlow



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Well it seems the method of me hooking up the xp3 to the inlet/outlet holes may be a baad idea or too complicated (refer to my xp3 hookup posts), so where is the best place to get the original inlet/outlet tubing for the XP3. Not usre what to do about the built in overflow holes, probably will block the in/out hole in the tank itself and from the bottom.

Any other ideas? seems a shame to not utilize the overflow system. The previous owner just had the xp3 hooked up directly to the overflow set up and the one time i did see the tank running it seemd fine so i am a bit conufsed (nothing new there). Does anyone have an alternative to using the actual XP3 tubes



























and as usual thanks all around for the input and help


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

J and L has them, some other member have got the tubing from home depot


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You might just consider buying a "parts" filter from someone on BCA or elsewhere. That way you'll have some spare parts if anything else doesn't work. I see from your other thread that the filter has been sitting dry for awhile so there is a chance you may need some other parts. Put a LF ad in the equiptment section and I bet you'll get a response shortly... Good luck!


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

hey. I've got the stuff if u need it!
PM me and we can sort it out!

edit. I'm in surrey too. newton to be more exact


----------

